# Tool transformation question



## Murdoch (Aug 23, 2018)

I just have to ask. 
Is it possible to transform an English wheel into a bead roller by just switching the dies?


----------



## DPittman (Aug 23, 2018)

I've never operated an English wheel before but I have a bead roller.... I doubt it would work.  The pressure needed for the bead roller is fairly high and then you need to "crank" the material through with moving rollers as opposed to the English wheel where you push the material through and thus moving the wheels.

Don


----------



## Tom O (Aug 23, 2018)

It can be done on some types of wheeling machines but it is built into it. I have one from Princess auto that works ok but requires 2 people to operate.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 23, 2018)

Tom O said:


> It can be done on some types of wheeling machines but it is built into it. I have one from Princess auto that works ok but requires 2 people to operate.


Have you a pic of your PrincessAuto set up?


----------



## Tom O (Aug 23, 2018)

Murdoch said:


> Have you a pic of your PrincessAuto set up?


I have the beader not the English wheel. I have also made a planishing head that seems to work good.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 23, 2018)

Murdoch said:


> I just have to ask.
> Is it possible to transform an English wheel into a bead roller by just switching the dies?



Interesting question. I'd had both in the past. English wheels you move the sheet; bead rollers typically are hand operated (need two people optimally) or powered w/ foot switch (much easier). I think you might need to be Superman to make it work @Murdoch. You certainly couldn't have girlie hands as you'd be forcing the sheet through a small space (the groove). English wheels address a much larger surface area as well as a more gradual curve. Imagine a bead roller as a pinched and more profound English wheel. Especially on 16 gauge, I'd be cryin' like a schoolgirl.

That said, who knows. If you get it to work please let me know!


----------

